# Is this an orchid?



## SlipperKing (Mar 31, 2010)

This little flowering plant pop up on the westside of my house a couple of weeks ago. To me, it looks like an orchid but not sure. Normally I would of never noticed it but this past winter we had freezing weather killing off most of our bedding plants. I noticed it while pulling out dead stuff. It's not in an easy location to photo graph well. Any ideas?


----------



## Ray (Mar 31, 2010)

Hmmmmm. Can you get a close-up on a single blossom?


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 31, 2010)

this should be one IMO, according to the shape of the blooms:dorsal and 2 lat. sepals, and lip in brown, the petals under the dorsal!!?? But no idea of id! Jean


----------



## PaphMadMan (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes, an orchid, _Zeuxine stratuematica_, native to India but becoming a widespread weed.


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 31, 2010)

Weed or not, it's a pretty orchid!


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 31, 2010)

:clap: :rollhappy: India?! Isn't that a riot - it survived a Texas freeze and how did it get in your back yard?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2010)

New neighbors!


----------



## nikv (Mar 31, 2010)

I've read stories where the seed of this orchid is transported in potting soil. It apparently has spread throughout Florida and several southern states. Not surprised that it would pop up in a planting bed.


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 31, 2010)

Very Cool! I would not mind having that "weed" grow in my lawn! I will trade you some dandelions for it.

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2010)

It looks like it's growing out from under the house!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 31, 2010)

hmmm, zeuxine looks an awful lot like spiranthes


----------



## PaphMadMan (Mar 31, 2010)

cnycharles said:


> hmmm, zeuxine looks an awful lot like spiranthes



I see the resemblance too. Same tribe (Cranichideae) different subtribes (Zeuxine in Goodyerinae, Spiranthes in Spiranthinae) in one classification, so Zeuxine is apparently closer to the jewel orchids. Not sure if there are competing theories. Maybe some crosses of Zeuxine with Macodes or Anoectochilus would give jewel orchids that grow like weeds?


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 31, 2010)

Wouldn't that be nice!!!


----------



## fundulopanchax (Mar 31, 2010)

A nice weed! We have lots of Epipactis helleborine as exotics up north here but few other exotics will survive. Of course, if seed from some exotic Asian Cypripediums should blow over, I would not be too unhappy!

Ron


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow, Thanks you all. That was a fast answer. I don't think I'll be able to remember Zeuxine stratuematica. Is there common name other"weed"?:crazy:


----------



## PaphMadMan (Mar 31, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> Wow, Thanks you all. That was a fast answer. I don't think I'll be able to remember Zeuxine stratuematica. Is there common name other"weed"?:crazy:



Lawn Orchid or Soldier's Orchid, if you insist.


----------



## Pete (Apr 1, 2010)

when in doubt, look for a column!


----------

